# Cleveland Tennessee March 23rd 10-3



## JOEL (Feb 14, 2013)

Passing this along. A friend went to this one last year and said it has potential. Flyers have been posted on CL. There are lots of members on the board who are within easy driving distance. Lets make it a success!!! 

802 20th Street, Cleveland Tn, 37311
10am setup - 3PM

I have some nice bikes for sale that are deliverable there. Let's make a deal !!!




There's some great Mountain Biking near Cleveland too.


----------



## dorr (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thanks for the plug!*





This was a huge success last year and we are back bigger and better than ever.  I would love to attach a flyer here but haven't quite figured that out, so here we go.  Set up from 10 am to noon.  Show from 12 -3pm.  Top 20 bike show with peoples choice and Best of Show.  Huge Swap meet with something for everyone.  First ever Poker Run starts at 11 am and will run on our 4 mile (8 mile round trip) beautiful Greenway and want everyone back by 1 pm.  At 1 pm our old school heads up drag racing starts on our 75 foot drag strip.  So much more but a day full of fun with food vendors, DJ and play ground for the kids.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## jkent (Feb 14, 2013)

Joel, 
I'm in Alabama too, And thinking of going to this one. What bikes do you have for sale?


----------



## JOEL (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, good. Wasn't sure you were on the board. Were there many antique bikes last year? What is the setup fee? How many swap meet spaces are available?

JKent, sent PM.


----------



## dorr (Feb 15, 2013)

*Bike Show*

There was a vriety of bikes there last year including some nice old ones.  There are 100 vendor spaces that are 10' X 10' at $10 each.  There is plenty of room for everyone.  Hope to see you there.  I have attached a flyer to this posting above and hope you are able to read it.  Thanks!


----------



## dorr (Feb 19, 2013)

*2013 Giveaway bike*

Don't forget to checkout our 2013 giveaway bike at: 
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=67197&sid=18cd3611ff0b8e8ac10e78b521acdbac


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 19, 2013)

*get a grip*

I am going to try to come this year. Will post a few posters at the Cabin Fever Swap Meet this  Sat.
Tony


----------



## dorr (Mar 7, 2013)

*Almost Here!*

It is almost here, only 16 days away and the response has been huge.  We are expecting a very good turn out from the responxe we have been receiving.  Everyone loves the giveaway bike this year and will go home to some lucky person just as in the past.  Hope everyone can make it as we have plenty of room for all the vendors that want to come participate in the show or the swap meet and perhaps both.  Don't forget our first ever bicycle Poker Run that will start at 11 am and ride on our beautiful greenway.  The drag races will start around 1 pm.  Thanks to everyone who helps us in the fight against Cancer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm seriously considering sucking up the four+ hour ride, bring a truckload of parts, and maybe pick up a few things. Its just hard for me to pass up a good drag race! I'm thinking of going old school for the drags on my '46 B6 w/ ND 2 Spd. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1973rx3 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try and make it up there.  Sounds like it is going to be a good one.  Still looking for many parts, for many of my projects.  LuisGT


----------



## JOEL (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like this may be a good one (by southern standards) I'll be hauling a big load. Come Out And PLUNDER !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm seriously considering sucking up the four+ hour ride, bring a truckload of parts, and maybe pick up a few things. Its just hard for me to pass up a good drag race! I'm thinking of going old school for the drags on my '46 B6 w/ ND 2 Spd. V/r Shawn




Provided the weather holds I'll be up with some bikes ('59 White Corvette, '24 America, '64 Schwinn Racer, '40 girls Four Bar, some Columbia project bikes, and a purple Stingray Fairlady) and parts--a little bit of everything to include ballooner, middleweight, and muscle bike stuff (fenders, handlebars, guards, sissy bars, a few tanks, seat posts, cranks, chain rings, tires, etc...). Nothing super exciting but hopefully some stuff folks need. I also want to do the drag race and may bring a bike to show as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like a good load from Ga. I hear there may be a snowbird bringing a load down.


----------



## dorr (Mar 14, 2013)

Glad to hear so many are coming to the show!  It is only 9 days away and like so many others I am anxiously awaiting to see what everyone brings to show and to sell.  There are usually one or two that build a drag bike expecially for the drags.  Good luck to those who compete in the drags.   I appreciate everyone helping get the word out about the show as well.  Have a safe trip from wherever you may come and look forward to meeting everyone.  
ToySoldier


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Weather?*

I sure hope the weather man changes his forecast before Saturday--I don't do cold and rainy! V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 19, 2013)

It appears the weather will be just like last year, Cloudy and in the mid 50's.  This kept it from being too hot or hard on the eyes.  I believe the weather will be fine.  Although you might want to bring a wind breaker.  Looking forward to a big weekend.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 19, 2013)

It is nearly always cloudy and misty in that area. No worries.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2013)

I might be able to tolerate a little mist but if I get up and it says rain I'll take a pass. Besides the track would be too slick for my drag race burnout! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

The truck is loaded with tires, chainrings, fenders, seats, chainguards, racks, tanks, and a bunch of misc. along with some bikes. As long as the weather radar isn't showing any real serious activity I should be there between 10-11 am. V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 23, 2013)

*Weather update at 6 am this Saturday Morning.*

Good Morning:
As of 6 am this morning the weather.com hourly forcast calls for the rain to move past us by 7 am and give us a cloudy day for a bike show.  I am packed and headed out to set up for everyones arrival.  Hope to see you there.  

Don't forget your poncho or umbrella just in case.  Remember this is south east TN.  Thanks to everyone!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 23, 2013)

Good turnout in spite of the weather (which also turned out to be good). This is an excellent swap meet for selling. It is well managed and there is LOTS of space to expand. Proceeds go to charity, $10 setup, $5 for a homemade BBQ plate, and there are cash prizes for some events. My only suggestion: Please move the portolet closer...

I will do this one again.


----------



## dorr (Mar 24, 2013)

*Thanks to everyone who made this show a huge success!*

Thanks to everyone who made the 2013 GET-A-GRIP Show a great success.  We sold over 30 Vendor spaces and had over 35 bikes in the show.  There was something for everyone as we raised over $1400 for the American Cancer Society and Mat Crum from TN won this year's custom giveaway bike.  The rain moved out at 8 am and did not rain a drop all day, in fact the sun tried to peak out a few times in the afternoon.  As stated before the weather changes every 30 minuts and this time it was great.  We were way up in attendance this year and look forward to the 4th Saturday in March 2014.  Thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Pictures*

The girlfriend and I made the 4+ hour trek north through the rain and it paid off. I had the truck and trailer slammed to the gills. By the time we got there the rain had quit and although it remained overcast it didn't seem to keep too many away. I did a brisk business the entire time, the girlfriend did the poker run, I drag raced the rat Phantom (and lost), got rid of a lot of parts and met some really nice folks. The RRB crowd was in full attendance but I see this show has having fairly broad appeal and saw a lot of families vice just collectors. Its good when everyone can participate. The only thing I would change is give me at least a 40 and up age bracket for the drag race instead of 30 and up! I think if I change the 52T "bigboy' chainring out for the 46T cloverleaf and drink a little nitro before the run I'll be competitive! I hope to do this one next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2013)

*More Cleveland Pics*

As I said the rat rodders were in full attendance--need to see more of us ballooner guys here next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 29, 2013)

To see more pictures go to You Tube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAUPtA9vH2A
My brother posted a variety of pictures of the show, it was a huge show and great success to everyone who attended and a large a mount of money was raised for the ACS.  Next year will be bigger and better.  Don't miss it!


----------

